# 2 Rechner (A,B) Sound-Ausgabe von B-A weiterleiten

## ChrisJumper

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier gerade ein Problem erkannt und denke es gibt dafür vielleicht eine "einfache" Lösung.

Zumal ich hier 2 Rechner nebeneinander stehen habe, einer diente eigentlich nur als Server, wuchs mit der Zeit aber zu einem zweit-Desktop heran. Allerdings habe ich kein zweites Boxen-System und möchte auch kein neues Kaufen. Noch geht es eigentlich mit Kopfhörern, aber des finde ich recht unpraktisch.

Ich würde gerne ein Skript oder dergleichen starten mit dem ich die Soundausgabe einfach an den anderen Rechner sende...

Vielleicht kennt jemad eine Möglichkeit wie ich nur die Soundausgabe an den anderen Gentoo-Rechner weiterleiten kann, damit dieser es über meine Boxen ausgibt. Natürlich gemischt mit dem Sound von diesem System.

Sollte dies zuviel Netzwerk-Trafik verursachen werde ich mir wohl so ein doppltes Klinken-Kabel kaufen um den Soundausgang von B mit dem Soundeingang von A zu verbinden. Aber so oft wird das wohl auch nicht gebraucht.

Grüße

ChrisLast edited by ChrisJumper on Tue Nov 25, 2008 4:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## WiredEd

So vielleicht?

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Network

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke WiredEd!

Ganau danach habe ich gesucht.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich benutze für genau diesen Fall pulseaudio. Der Server bietet eine Senke an und macht diese auch mit zeroconf im Netzwerk bekannt. Wenn ich mein Notebook an das Netz anschließe sehe ich in der Taskleiste ein Pupop und werde gefragt ob ich die angebotenen Boxen verwenden will. Wenn man sowas machen will ist pulseaudio auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.

----------

## Erdie

Nur was macht man, wenn die soundkarte kein mix-device hat? Dann kann man entweder das Mikro oder line-in übers Netz senden aber nicht den Soundoutput. Ich habe noch keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden. Das scheint bei allen chipsätzen, die snd-hda-intel nutzen zu sein.

-Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.. die Lösungen von WiredEd Funktioniert bei meinem Laptop auch wunderbar, allerdings nicht bei dem Server. Trotz gesetztem Capture beim Mixer. Pulseaudio klingt sauberer und Komfortabler allerdings hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit es auszuprobieren und einzurichten.

@ Erdie

Hast du denn kein /dev/mixer?!

Vielleicht wird es vom Treiber nur nicht im alsamixer als "mixer" angezeigt. Aber das keiner vorhanden ist halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Zumal er intern gebraucht wird wenn man schon eine CD abspielen will oder ein Micro benutzen möchte. Vielleicht ist er nur nicht so ersichtlich.

Bei meiner HD Intel-Soundkarte kann ich im alsamixer via TAP auf "ALL" wechseln und dort bei "Input Source" auch den Mixer auswählen. Entsprechend gibt es dann ein eigenen Volume/Capture-Regeler für diesen "Aufnahme-Kanal".  Der heißt dann capture, capture 1.. usw.

----------

## Erdie

Hallo ChrisJumper,

selbstverständlich habe ich /dev/mixer. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich im Alsamixer als Input Source nur: MIC, FRONT MIC, LINE und CD auswählen kann. D. h. es werden nur die Eingänge gecaptured, nicht aber das Summensignal.

Ich habe viel gegoogled und irgendwo (muss das erst wiederfinden) einen Hinweis um Usenet gefunden, dass neuere Chipsätze das aus DRM - Gründen (würg) bewußt unterbinden, damit man geschützen Content nicht mehr digital abgreifen kann. Mein Chipsatz ist sehr neu (ICH8 o. ä.) und die These könnten passen. Wir spüren den heissen Atem der Contentindustrie im Nacken ..

Natürlich läßt ich sowas über soundserver wie pulsaudio oder so machen aber das bedingt wieder Vorraussetzungen bei den Client Applikationen vorraus, was ich gerne vermeiden würde. Es wäre schon, wenn Alsa das irgendwie ohne mixer-capture channel könnte.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## WiredEd

Ich will das ganze Thema jetzt nicht unnötig ausbreiten. Aber wenn hier schon darüber diskutiert wird:

Im KDE-Kontrollzentrum bietet sich bei den Soundeinstellungen auch anscheinend eine Möglichkeit, Sound "Netzwerktransparent" zu aktivieren. Weiss jemand, was es damit auf sich hat? Oder ist das nur eine arts-spezifische Sache? Habe leider nicht rausfinden können wie man das benutzt (habe aber auch niemals ernsthaft danach gesucht). Für nicht-KDE User ist das aber sicherlich keine Alternative, es sei denn, es werden nur einige "alsa-Schalter" im Hintergrund umgelegt.

----------

## Erdie

Das ist leider nur arts - spezifisch. Da arts eher stiefmütterlich behandelt wird, habe ich mich erstmal nicht weiter darum gekümmert. Das soll auch nicht ganz so einfach gehen - habe ich irgendwo gelesen. Grüße  Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das ist leider nur arts - spezifisch. Da arts eher stiefmütterlich behandelt wird, habe ich mich erstmal nicht weiter darum gekümmert. Das soll auch nicht ganz so einfach gehen - habe ich irgendwo gelesen. Grüße  Erdie

 

arts wird nicht mehr gepflegt -> hat EOL erreicht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Zum Thema Pulseaudio,

ich habe erfahren das es unter Ubuntu schon zum Standart gehört und sich zumindest mit Gnome auch einfach Konfigurieren lässt. Was ich allerdings nicht rausbekommen habe ist wie man das ganze ohne avahi installieren könnte. Denn das will dann bei mir nicht so recht funktionieren. Zwar setze ich in der /etc/pulse/client.conf den default-server aber das wird von meinem Setup wohl ignoriert.

Außerdem habe ich Probleme wenn ich das Programm via /etc/init.d/pulse starte. Dann wird der Server nicht erkannt und ich kann Pulseaudio nicht verwenden. Lediglich als User. Kann es sein das root auch in den entsprechenden Nutzergruppen (pulse-access, pulse) sein muss?

Auch die Struktur verwirrt mich. Es arbeitet ja als Client-Server. Aber muss ich auf beiden Rechnern einen Pulseaudio-Server starten damit der "Server"  von Rechner B dann die Ausgabe an Rechner A weiterleitet? Diesen Eindruck erweckt zumindest die Serverauswahl. Eine klare Trennung von Server/Client scheint es bei Pulseaudio ja nicht zu geben. "Beides" startet ja mit dem pulseaudio-Binary.[/code] Schade das es dazu noch kein gutes HowTo gibt.

Thema avahi

Avahi, verwendete ich nicht da ich mDNSResponder installiert ist und eine mögliche Frage der Re-konfiguration mir gerade zu kompliziert ist, da ich keinen DNS-Dienst/Server im Netzwerk benötige und nicht mehr genau weiß ob ein Gnome-Dienst dies als Abhängigkeit hatte. (Wie findet man das nochmal raus?).

```
net-misc/mDNSResponder ("net-misc/mDNSResponder" is blocking net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1)
```

Gegen avahi spricht auch noch die "Regel" das ich möglichst wenig Auto-Dienste in meinem Netzwerk anbieten möchte (aus Sicherheitsgründen ;).

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Zum Thema Standart

 

Was mir grad so aufgefallen ist: Im Editor, wenn man eine Antwort / neuen Beitrag eintippt, steht bei Schriftfarbe sogar "Standard" da. Mann muss also theoretisch nicht mal darüber nachgrübeln. Aber egal. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Thema avahi
> 
> Avahi, verwendete ich nicht da ich mDNSResponder installiert ist und eine mögliche Frage der Re-konfiguration mir gerade zu kompliziert ist, da ich keinen DNS-Dienst/Server im Netzwerk benötige und nicht mehr genau weiß ob ein Gnome-Dienst dies als Abhängigkeit hatte. (Wie findet man das nochmal raus?).

 

Zumindest für die kdelibs brauchst du bei der Installation entweder avahi oder mDNSResponder. Avahi läuft als Daemon. Ist bei mir in der Bootsequenz allerdings deaktiviert. Hab für das Ding bisher auch noch keine sinnvolle Verwendung gefunden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah, danke musv natürlich...

eigentlich weiß ich auch das man Standard mit d schreibt und nicht mit T, um ehrlich zu sein fast nur dank dir weil du das wirklich immer hier im Forum kritisierst (zu recht ; ). Aber ich hatte keine/wenig Zeit als ich diese Antwort verfasste und so kam es dazu. Die Finger-Kombinationen sind halt doch schon zu Festgefahren in meinem Hirn, als das ich sie so schnell ändern kann. :)

Der Punkt mit avahi ist vielmehr der das er wohl benutzt/aktiviert werden "muss" um eben die (automatische) Bekanntgabe des Servers im Netzwerk zur Verfügung zu stellen. Den Dienst manuell zu deaktivieren geht natürlich, aber dann müsste ich bei der Sound-Umleitung mich auf beiden Rechnern immer als Root den Prozess deaktivieren oder Starten. Das ist ja auch keine Lösung.

Aber schon mal gut zu wissen das ich die beiden einfach austauschen kann, bzw sie nicht wirklich (Lebens-)wichtige Funktionen bereitstellen. Schön wäre ja, wenn diese Responder letztlich nur "interne" Nachrichten und Co. über den Localhost (127.0.0.1 oder [::1]) schickt und man ihn für das Lan-Device sperren könnte.

Ach ich mach mich am Wochenende mal auf die Suche und gebe hier bald meine Erkenntnisse Preis....

----------

